# Winter in Spain with 4 dogs



## Andydoug (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi, can anyone recommend any sites around the costas that are good for dogs. We plan to overwinter this year in Spain, but really need somewhere to be able to exercise the dogs. Two are very active border collies and need about 1 hour of free running everyday. We have had a couple of recommendations but all from non dog people, and they are not really sure what is there for them.

Thanks


----------



## spaniels (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi hope this helps. Firstly you need to accept (excluding the fashion handbag dog owners) most Spanish people are not particularly dog lovers and definitely do not accommodate the need to pamper our pouches. To the majority the idea of exercise is tie the dog to a stake on a long lead and let it run around in circles. As a result dogs are actually banned from most places such as all beaches, public parks, buses, as the majority do not see a need to give dogs fun. However as with most things in Spain there are places and times when the law is overlooked until without warning the local policia will just decide to enforce it. So you always need to remember just because you think you have found somewhere to walk the dogs without a problem you need to stay alert.
But from experience avoid the popular tourist resorts eg Lloret, Benidorm, Marbella, Torremelinos etc although you are allowed to lead walk only along the sea fronts. 
Go for the quieter spanish resorts. Often in these places you can, during the winter, walk dogs along the beach without a problem until Easter. We have never had problems in Alcossebre, Olivia, Santa Susannah, Guadamar, Cabopino although we will still check with the locals first the situation has not changed.
You can walk dogs in the National parks and forests etc although these are mostly inland resorts. Also at certain times of the year you need to be alert to the processionary caterpillars which can kill dogs. There are plenty of posts on this forum to give you info on avoiding these and how to spot them.
Campsites do not have designated dog walks and you must always exercise and toilet them off site.
So we manage by - finding quieter resorts, always try to get a pitch near the entrance so we can get off site quickly without having to walk through lots of pitches. When we arrive at a site we initially book for 2 nights until we have found suitable dog walking, if there is nothing we move on. We also find the people behind reception are normally a good source of information re whether the area tends to be dog tolerant.
We will be spending our third winter in spain with 2 dogs and it is fine - you just need to be willing to adapt and accept there are some areas where you will not be welcome with dogs so bypass them there are plenty of quieter areas where for the winter you will be welcome. If you would like some specific sites let me know but I am always aware that we are all individuals and what suits us may not suit you


----------



## spaniels (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Andy
sorry meant to add many of the sites in Spain that take dogs will only take a maximum of two dogs. If you are intending to take 4, I strongly suggest you do some pre departure checking of any sites you identify that they will take 4 dogs before you go.


----------



## Lizziec (Apr 30, 2006)

*SPAIN AND DOGS*

SPAIN JUST DON'T LIKE DOGS - CAN'T TAKE THEM ON THE BUS CAN'T TAKE THEM ON THE TRAIN IN FACT CAN'T TAKE THEM TO MANY PLACES AT ALL REALLY, WHY NOT GO TO THE VERY SOUTH OF FRANCE WHERE DOGS ARE MORE WELCOME, THEY CAN EVEN GO IN THE BARS AND CAFES THERE. WHEN ALL SAID AND DONE THEY ARE PART OF THE FAMILY. HOPE YOU FIND SOMEWHERE AND HAVE A GOOD TIME.


----------



## zedman (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Andy 
I'm at mojacar at the mo on the SE coast with five dogs, spent the last six weeks traveling down the coast and have had no probs at all, early morning beach walks seem very popular even with the Spanish. As for sites there are loads to choose from and none have refused me yet, most don't even charge for dogs, if you need any more help drop us a pm ........Ian


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

zedman said:


> Hi Andy
> I'm at mojacar at the mo on the SE coast with five dogs, spent the last six weeks traveling down the coast and have had no probs at all, early morning beach walks seem very popular even with the Spanish. As for sites there are loads to choose from and none have refused me yet, most don't even charge for dogs, if you need any more help drop us a pm ........Ian


They have even been known to run wild around a Spanish villa and drink out of the washing up bowl ( and that's just the owners)


How are the bites


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Andydoug said:


> Hi, can anyone recommend any sites around the costas that are good for dogs. We plan to overwinter this year in Spain, but really need somewhere to be able to exercise the dogs. Two are very active border collies and need about 1 hour of free running everyday. We have had a couple of recommendations but all from non dog people, and they are not really sure what is there for them.
> 
> Thanks


Not sure of what part of winter you are looking at but if you are here Feb/March/April Do a Google search "processionary caterpillars " 
Especially if you are near pine trees out in the country.Look out for white round nests in the trees and/or long black lines in the floor.
KEEP YOUR DOG ON A LEAD AND AWAY FROM THEM.


----------



## zedman (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Barry, the mozzy bites are fine pal, 
Still no luck with a villa and buy some 
Cups next time for your guests 😆😆


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

As a none dog lover who is more concerned with people. May I advise you to go as far south as possible, south of Mucia if possible. It is warmer down there.
I wonder too about the Algarve in Portugal, what is their feelings about dogs.
I believe that dogs and Islamic laws (Arabs) do not go together very well and as Spain was for a long time partly Arab, this could account for more deep seated rejection which could be their reasoning. I was bitten by a dog as a child and that's my reason.

Alan


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

The Mojacar site on the sea front (El cantal????)should be fine with 4 dogs. The site was a bit in need of a bit of TLC last time we were there a Coupla years back, but generally ok. Good location. No probs with dogs on the beach . BIG prob for my dogs with lots of wild cats and a disabled German who seemed to insist on feeding and encouraging the wild cats, that we're so bold as to even come into the van and steal food...even with my 2 big dogs!
Still it's a nice area, and generally good winter weather. Very British...tho a lot of German businesses as well .
Garcia


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

How about Motril? Right on the beach and very dog friendly.

It has a real micro climate and was just 32c today!

PM us if you want more info.


----------

